# VAPERITE IS AN OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTOR FOR VGOD IN SA



## Vaperite South Africa (23/5/17)

We are proud to announce that Vaperite is now an official distributor for the VGod brand in South Africa. 

We have communicated this to many vendors already and we are going to do this the right way. By the "right way" we mean that no vendor is obligated to purchase their VGod products through us and may continue to source VGod hardware and juice from the same suppliers they previously used or they can purchase VGod from us ......... it's their decision, not ours.

We specifically asked VGod not to assign us sole rights as we are here to make friends, not enemies. We all saw what happened to the Kangertech brand in SA when they assigned "sole rights" to a certain local vendor.

VGod is fully supportive of the South African market and we hope to get them to visit SA with some of their tricksters either later this year or early next year.

Watch this thread for future announcements!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We are proud to announce that Vaperite is now an official distributor for the VGod brand in South Africa.
> 
> We have communicated this to many vendors already and we are going to do this the right way. By the "right way" we mean that no vendor is obligated to purchase their VGod products through us and may continue to source VGod hardware and juice from the same suppliers they previously used or they can purchase VGod from us ......... it's their decision, not ours.
> 
> ...



I was just about to get excited that more lawyers letters (for butt wiping) was going to get thrown around. 

Cant wait to see what yous bring in and at what prices. Excited... Yes i am

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (23/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We are proud to announce that Vaperite is now an official distributor for the VGod brand in South Africa.
> 
> We have communicated this to many vendors already and we are going to do this the right way. By the "right way" we mean that no vendor is obligated to purchase their VGod products through us and may continue to source VGod hardware and juice from the same suppliers they previously used or they can purchase VGod from us ......... it's their decision, not ours.
> 
> ...


Awesome and congrats @Vaperite South Africa !

Kudos to you for going about things the right way!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/5/17)

Nice one @Vaperite South Africa 

Craptech and Twisp can take a page from your book


----------



## Jp1905 (23/5/17)

Kudos!

Wish more vendors could let the sun shine on others too,in Cape Town you nearly get stoned to death if you just mention opening a vape shop...Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (24/5/17)

Vaperite, pls pls bring some funky sleeves for the vgod pro 150 in, thankyou

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (24/5/17)

This is great news, does this mean you will be bringing in some VGOD snapbacks?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/5/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> This is great news, does this mean you will be bringing in some VGOD snapbacks?



They are here already and will initially only be sold online and at our Bedford Village shop. We have three snapback versions and the Dad Hat


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (26/5/17)

Price?

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/5/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Price?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk



R375 each


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/5/17)

We also have t-shirts and hoodies in medium and large sizes


----------

